# Pike?



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Does anyone know of any good ideas of gettin them to bite? How about what to rig up on a tip up? And what are some good ways to get them to bite if its really slow?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Tip ups rigged with quick strike rigs. Try both live and dead suckers, or 4"-6" shiners. Get in the middle of the cabbage, and on the edge. Try laying some of the bait right on the bottom.

I like to fish from 3'-18'. If you can get a big crew out you should be able to cover all the bases.

Aggresive jiggin, works good also.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

could someone tell me what a quick strike rig is ?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> could someone tell me what a quick strike rig is ?


It is a two hook set up. You place two hooks facing opposite directions into the bait, usually behind the head and towards the tail.

Then when the tip up is triggered you set the hook right away. I feel it prevents the fish from swallowing hooks.


----------

